# Sick piranhas.



## Sperto (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a 720 litres tank with red-bellies. 14 of them with a size of 23 cm.
Recently several of them died. I don´t know the reason. I appreciate advice.
The sick piranhas are quite still. They don´t eat anything. Constantly with wide-open jaws. Don´t close it at all. They don´t eat. They are swollen. Swollen bellies and anus. They lost the colours.
The waterquality is good. Change part of the water every second week. Check for nitrites. Use two large Eheim-filters.
Feed them with fish, shrimps and heart of ox.
I don´t think it´s a lack of oxygen.
I appreciate any advice.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Are all of them this way? Constantly? Do they usually hang around the top of the tank or stay near the bottom (like in the pic)? Do they seem like they are gasping or it just seems like the jaw is stuck?

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don, this appears to be parasitological or gas bladder problems or both. The belly appear distended, one would think egg implosion, but I think its deeper than that.

Check on Camallanus sp. an intestinal parasite.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Check on Camallanus sp. an intestinal parasite.


Does it look like a red worm-like thingy is sticking out of its anus and disappears back into the body on occasions? That's usually a telltale sign of camallanus (an internal nematode infestation). Not sure about the jaw being locked open though... A member here (Kain) was able to successfuly treat his rhom with levamisole. It is a difficult med to get a hold of.

I was also thinking egg impaction, but thought it would be highly unlikely that every single one of his 14 rbp were female. lol

It would help if more info was given regarding water parameters, change in diet, addition of new fish, or anything that might have been done differently that brought on these symptoms. Good luck.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

DonH:

I'm also concerned on the type of "fish" he is feeding. If it is goldfish, then we can rack up another reason why not to feed them to piranas. I said b4 and I will say it again, goldfish are not suitable for feeding piranas because of the disease/parasite problems associated with it. If your are feeding native fishes (from your local lake, river or pond) that to will also transfect diseases into your tank.


----------



## Sperto (Apr 29, 2004)

The last five weeks three of them died this way. One gets sick at a time. At the moment only one of them is sick. The sick stays mostly at the bottom. He doesn´t move a lot.
The mouth never closes, only moves a little bit.

I can´t see anything sticking out of the anus. The belly is very swollen. He hasn´t eaten anything for at least two weeks.

I change about 1/3 of the water every second week, always adding about 3 dl of salt.

I haven´t added any new fish. The fish they get to eat is fillet of garfish. I haven´t changed any parameters at all.

As the sick piranha hasn´t eaten anything for a long time it should be skinny. Instead it´s swollen. If it´s a parasite or infection what medicine should I treat it with?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

What country are you in? Are you in the usa?


----------



## Sperto (Apr 29, 2004)

Sweden.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The problem with treatment it is difficult to narrow down which problem is greatest, so widespectrum medication is warranted. Aside from the opinon your fish is suffering from Camallanus infection, "the lockjaw" appearance is also attributable to Chilodonella.

So what we are likely dealing with is an internal parasite which is difficult to treat. It would require oral feeding of medication. Dangerous to do with piranas because you would have to literally spoon feed it via the oral cavity (the mouth).

This link might be useful to you. Keep in mind this is treating 1 symptom.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry we're just throwing ideas out to help...

Are your fish pooping? If it is, does it look like there are small white worms segments coming out? Another possibility is tapeworms... The worms will look segmented if you look closely at it. An advanced tapeworm infestation can make the fish look like it has a swollen belly.


----------



## Sperto (Apr 29, 2004)

No, the sick piranha isn´t pooping.
Today I separated the fish and started treatment with Bactopur.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Be sure you read the label carefully that it is safe for characins or scaleless fishes.


----------



## Sperto (Apr 29, 2004)

Yesterday I separated the sick piranha. I treated him with Bactopur. Unfortunately he died last night. See photo attached.
The rest of the piranhas seems well enough.

Do you know why piranhas get wharts every now and then at the mouth and the fins? usually they disappear after I change water and add salt.
There is one problem with one of the piranhas. The mouth lost some flesh, exposing the teeth openly. Any ideas what could be the reason?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Sperto: I left you a message at PREDFISH and just noticed you posted the same photo here. Please use the bottom photo of your fish with my instructions. Carefully dissect the flesh from the area shown in black. Use a razor blade or scalpel if you have access to one. Cut carefully, not to deep, just enough to to remove the top layer of flesh and muscle. You will encounter ribs so try and shave or cut through them. Again being careful not to damage the insides.

The gill plate can also be cut off exposing the gills. Use a sharp scissor.

The "warts" you see on the fish are probably Lymphocystis. Its a virul disease and not fatal. Usually clears up after water changes.


----------



## Sperto (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi.
I´m loosing more piranhas. All the time it´s one that is sick. Now they don´t get so swollen. They keep very still with their mouth wide-open. Don´t eat anything. get weaker and finally dies.
Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cut the dead one open man, sounds like the only chance you've got of figuring out what's wrong. Sorry for your loss, hope it works out


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

That hella sucks,sorry for your losses


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Sperto said:


> Hi.
> I´m loosing more piranhas. All the time it´s one that is sick. Now they don´t get so swollen. They keep very still with their mouth wide-open. Don´t eat anything. get weaker and finally dies.
> Anybody got any ideas?


 i would disect the fish man , DON H and HASTASTUS know wut there talking about, these two kno more about fish than anyone i kno, if u disect the fish u might be able to see what the problem is and save your other fish,


----------



## Sperto (Apr 29, 2004)

Another piranha died. I disected the fish. I couldn´t find anything strange.
Now there is another piranha that´s sick. There is one fish sick all the time. One dying every second week. Almost like a parasite looking for a new fish all the time (like an Alien).


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

whats going on with your tank, are you still having this same problem?


----------



## Rohit_K (Jul 14, 2004)

I feel sorry for your losses man.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

feel bad for ya sperto


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

im sorry man how many do you have left


----------



## Sperto (Apr 29, 2004)

Only 3 left. One is sick.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Someone get frank in here, he's finally got the pics he wanted now hopefully he can figure out what's wrong


----------

